

Advice for the Young - pkrumins
http://www.shlomifish.org/philosophy/philosophy/advice-for-the-young/

======
gm
I stopped reading at the heading: "Windows will be dead; Microsoft may or may
not Die with it."

Windows has been dead since before Windows existed. (All you fellow old farts:
How many prove-able, truly, completely superior alternatives were there to DOS
in the old days?). And hasn't Windows, since the 1.0 release, always been
inferior to the Mac? Has it not always crashed more, required more re-
installs, and basically been a technical let-down in one way or another? This
guy acts like he just discovered that Windows is technically inferior to the
alternatives. This guy's standing so close to the curve, he thinks it's a flat
line.

I'm thinking, as comatose_kid states, maybe this guy's not old enough. He
should be taking advice and reading history books, he has no place actually
giving advice.

~~~
chrisdone
“I'm thinking, as comatose_kid states, maybe this guy's not old enough. He
should be taking advice and reading history books, he has no place actually
giving advice.”

I think the text should be judged by the content, rather than the credibility
of the author. Authorities can be mistaken, after all. Elaborating; if he were
eighty years of age, I would still see it proper to judge his words as harshly
as anyone else's.

------
comatose_kid
The guy is 31.

~~~
bigbang
When hes 31, he knows what he missed or should have done when he was younger.
An younger guy maynot realise that. We always realise mistakes or missed
oppurtunities in hindsight.

